# Configure VoIP Echolife HG520b



## VerdequaVoip (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello All,
I have a Huawei Echolife HG520b.
The Internet configuration has been done.
I am connected to the Internet using PPoE.
I would also like to use VoIP.
I can get a dial tone when I use a SIP interface but cannot make a call.
My guess is its a QoS and/ or port forwarding issue.
Any VoIP experts out there?
Appreciate your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've used VoIP over a variety of routers and never had to port forward anything. I currently have two different VoIP adapters (and services) here serving three phones, they all just plug into a router port and work. I'm using Nettalk with their adapter and ViaTalk with a Linksys PAP2T, they're just plugged into my Verizon Actiontec MI424WR, and previously they were connected to a D-Link router using Comcast.


----------



## VerdequaVoip (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello ,
appreciate your prompt response.
Presently:
I have a Huawei HG520b ADSL 4 ports modem/router connected to a Zyxel 2000 (ATA) device with a phone conected to it.
I have configured the ATA so I can get dial tone when I pick up the phone.
When I make a phone call, the calling party hears their phone ringing, they can also hear me,BUT I cannot hear them.
My thoughts are:
Assign a static IP to the Zyxel box (191.168.1.2)
Assign a DHCP range of (192.168.1.5) to (192.168.1.50) on the HG520b.
From BASIC/NAT/VIRTUAL SERVER forward port 5060 using UDP.
Port 5060 is used by the SIP protocol on the Zyxel box.

Thoughts?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can certainly give that a try. I'm surprised that you'd have to port forward, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## VerdequaVoip (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, tried the port forwarding but did not work.
Any ideas of whats causing the one way audio.
AND how to avoid the issue.
Can only think of going back to the basics:
Turn off NAT
Turn off DHCP
Turn off Port forwarding
Do not assign a static IP to ATA device.
Then try to register ATA with the Voip provider.
What else?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest contacting the VoIP provider for assistance. I can only guess they have some specific requirements for their service.


----------

